# (CLOSED)



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

I did some spring cleaning in my storage yesterday and my friend decided to offload some of her items as well and I still have left over items!

*I have loads of furniture, clothing (accessories, shoes, bags, etc.) rugs, flooring, wallpaper, fossils, tools, crafting materials (stone, clay, etc.), shrubs, flower seeds, all sorts of fruits, and DIYs! Feel free to take whatever you'd like, or catalog items all for free! (P.S. There are few star fragments and wands, please take only one per person)

Comment on this post, DO NOT PM me, I cannot keep track of who to give the Dodo code if my PMs get flooded and the thread gets loads of comments, so I'd rather just send PMs to people who COMMENT on this post.*






*You can find the items (the yellow circles) when you turn right from the airport and they will be on the beach in front of the Plaza and don't forget to check the beach across the bridge in front of Nooks Cranny and near the rocks and pier! The DIY recipe cards will be above from the beach (Next to the Plaza on the right) and I will be standing over there!*

Last time I didn't set any real rules, just asked for people to leave some items for others, however this time I am asking you only take only *TWO DIYs per person* so everyone has a chance to get some free DIYs they don't have.

I will be letting only *TWO people in at a time*, to help me actually be able to keep track of people, *please comment and I will PM you. Please don't PM me*, I will give out the Dodo code in order of who commented first.

Feel free to check out my Nook's Cranny, Able Sister's, and you can shake my fruit trees for fruit if you want! But I ask you be polite to other people!

*Basic rules:*

*Take only 2 DIYs per person.
Try to leave some items for other people.
If you'd like to explore or shake my trees, just let me know! 
Only two people on the island at a time, I want to give everyone a chance to get what they want, but please be patient and I will get to you once someone leaves the island.*
*Please give me your character's name and island name so I can keep track of who is coming!
Only take one bundle of each type of fruit - I want everyone to be able to get fruit, I will try and keep it restocked, but you may shake my trees if you want!
Tips are appreciated but not required (As for tips, I'd mainly like IGB or NMT, but if you can't afford any of those, no need to tip!)

Comment on this post, DO NOT PM me, I cannot keep track of who to give the Dodo code if my PMs get flooded and the thread gets loads of comments, so I'd rather just send PMs to people who COMMENT on this post.*


----------



## Stacyfaith (May 2, 2020)

Could I come?  
Kiki of Serene~


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 2, 2020)

May I come too please
Patricia from Pururu


----------



## Jumex (May 2, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Jumex said:


> May I come over?


Sure, once those two are done! But please give me your characters name and island name so I can keep track of who comes to my island


----------



## jcar (May 2, 2020)

Hey Id like to visit! Name is Jose, town Okaso


----------



## R3i (May 2, 2020)

Can I visit?
Rei️ from Mellow


----------



## kiuprika (May 2, 2020)

May I come by? ;u;
I'm Kimiko from Tirasae and I will follow the rules


----------



## Jumex (May 2, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Sure, once those two are done! But please give me your characters name and island name so I can keep track of who comes to my island


Jumex from El Dorado


----------



## mayormars (May 2, 2020)

Can I come over? 
Mars from Buttercup ~


----------



## drchoo (May 2, 2020)

Would like to visit when there's space. Thanks!


----------



## Pastrulio (May 2, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I did some spring cleaning in my storage yesterday and my friend decided to offload some of her items as well and I still have left over items!
> 
> *I have loads of furniture, clothing (accessories, shoes, bags, etc.) rugs, flooring, wallpaper, fossils, tools, crafting materials (stone, clay, etc.), shrubs, flower seeds, all sorts of fruits, and DIYs! Feel free to take whatever you'd like, or catalog items all for free! (P.S. There are few star fragments and wands, please take only one per person)
> 
> ...


Hello may i go!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Pastrulio said:


> Hello may i go!


There's a lot of people ahead of you, but please don't forget to give me your characters name and island name!


----------



## Pastrulio (May 2, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> There's a lot of people ahead of you, but please don't forget to give me your characters name and island name!


Pastrulio, farcun


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 2, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit please? 
Holly from Faerie


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (May 2, 2020)

May I please come? 

Yachiru from Haruki


----------



## Snowifer (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow


----------



## shirocha (May 2, 2020)

could i come as well?  catie from wetlands!


----------



## SarahSays (May 2, 2020)

Hi there. Any chance I can come? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## animal_hunter (May 2, 2020)

Patchy from Tamago may i come?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

reminder you may take however many and whatever you want from beaches! the diys are the only items limited to two! and wands and fragments to one!


----------



## Quack (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come! Silvana from Capri


----------



## swagteen18 (May 2, 2020)

i would like to come if this is still running! Rachel from Sprout


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Reminder that the limit is for DIY recipes and not the items on the beach! Take whatever you want from the beaches! 
Also you can take some gold roses as well


----------



## little10 (May 2, 2020)

may i come? :3 Kay from Chamomile


----------



## Polilla (May 2, 2020)

May I come please, Polillita from CoqitoAzul


----------



## D i a (May 2, 2020)

I don't know if you're still going, but I'd like to come. I'm Dia from Mossfall.


----------



## masterlauren (May 2, 2020)

If you are still open I would love to come as well! Lauren from Crystarium


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 2, 2020)

If you’re open I’d like to come. Megan from Taylor


----------



## SarahSays (May 2, 2020)

This was seriously amazing! Thank you for hosting suds


----------



## little10 (May 2, 2020)

Hi! It’s me back in line because I had some real life things come up when it was my turn haha. :3 Kay from Chamomile


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Still have a good amount of DIYs left as well as all sorts of items!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 2, 2020)

Hey! I’d love to come


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (May 2, 2020)

Hi! May I come over? I'm Alia from Frostwing! Side note, I love how your villager houses are laid out!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> Hey! I’d love to come


You can come in a few! (Got to wait for some people to leave ) Don't forget to leave your characters name and island name!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 2, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> You can come in a few! (Got to wait for some people to leave ) Don't forget to leave your characters name and island name!


Chloe from Nintenland thank you


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! June from Eden - thank you!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Still have a good amount of DIYs left, along with furniture, and clothing!! Also there are still gold roses for the taking


----------



## PearlDragoness (May 2, 2020)

I am Karina of Coral Cove. I'd love to come! Is there a wait list?


----------



## Tatoenami (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come by if this is still open! 
Egghead from sunnyside


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (May 2, 2020)

I've gotta eat dinner so could you bump me to the back of the list? Thanks!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Sorry it looks like it crashed! I'll send a new dodo code out!


----------



## little10 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you for hosting and all the goodies!!!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

little10 said:


> View attachment 252084
> 
> Thank you for hosting and all the goodies!!!


I'm so glad you found stuff you wanted!!!  Thank you for coming by!!


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come over! 
Owen from Palmetto


----------



## sunny-val (May 2, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd lovee to come by!
Valerie from Honeydew


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Still have wands, star fragments, diys, clothing, and furniture!!!


----------



## Orieii (May 2, 2020)

I’d love to visit ヽ(；▽；)ノ Thank you so much for doing this! I’m Deanna of Toffeei


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Orieii said:


> I’d love to visit ヽ(；▽；)ノ Thank you so much for doing this! I’m Deanna of Toffeei ❤


Thank you! sent you the Dodo code via PM!


----------



## Peyto (May 2, 2020)

Hi, 

I’d like to come along if possible

Peyto from Bow Falls  

Thanks


----------



## moomoopickles (May 2, 2020)

would love to come by!!!

Autumn from Eroda


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

Still have a good amount of DIYs left, as well as some windflower wands, furniture items, and clothing!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 2, 2020)

Hi I came by once but it was the best Giveaway i went to!!! Am I allowed to return? I totally understand if not! Thanks


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> Hi I came by once but it was the best Giveaway i went to!!! Am I allowed to return? I totally understand if not! Thanks


Sure! It's a new Dodo code so I'll PM it to you!!!


----------



## wenymi (May 2, 2020)

Hi there can I come by?   Maepo from Celeston


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 2, 2020)

I WILL BE CLOSING AFTER WENYMI


----------



## Orieii (May 2, 2020)

I finally have apples and pears  Thank you so much!


----------

